# Biotec 18



## gunner 6023 (8. Nov. 2007)

Hallo habe mal eine fráge habe einen biotec 18 und brauche eine pumpe. Der maximal durchfluss beträgt 12000 ich les aber öfter das man ihn auch mit einer promax 20000 betreiben kann.
Geht das wirklich, habe in anderen foren schon gelesen das viel zu viel wasser in den biotec kommt und der biotec dann überläuft.

Bitte um eure Erfahrungen!!!


----------



## schmbue (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo,
ich hatte selber bis vor einem Jahr diesen Filter und musste die Pumpenleistung reduzieren auf 10000 Liter, da das Sieb ständig übergelaufen ist.
Bei Bedarf kann ich eine Pumpe vermitteln.

Gruß

S.Schmitz


----------



## gunner 6023 (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Ahh super danke für den tipp, im moment brauche ich aber ncoh keine pumpe aber trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## jrewing4 (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo gunner 6023,
wir haben leider auch einen Biotec 18. Wie meinst Du das mit dem überlaufen?
Bei uns haben es die Bakterien nicht fertig gebracht, die Schei.... an den Filterschwämmen schnell genug abzubauen. Deswegen waren dauernd, alle 7 Tage, die Schwämme verstopft und eine Komplettreinigung war nötig. Dadurch wurden die Bakterien wieder ausgespült, was natürlich sehr schlecht war. Wenn die Schwämme komplett zu sind, kann das Wasser über den Rand laufen. 
Die Angaben die OASE angibt, sind ein reines Lügenmärchen, von den technischen Unzulänglichkeiten einmal abgesehen. Der Filter war schon im 1. Jahr mit 50 kleinen Fischen überfordert.
Tschüß
jrewing


----------



## jochen (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hi Mr. Ewing... 


Ich kenne den Filter nur vom lesen,

nach deiner Beschreibung liegt meiner Meinung nach das Defizit,
an der unzureichenden Vorfilterung.

Die Bakterien haben ja nicht die Aufgabe die Sch... aus den Wasser zu nehmen,
sondern die Schadstoffe im Wasser welche die Sch... mal mit sich bringt, nennen wir es mal...zu entschärfen,
also biologisch zu den wesentlich ungefährlicheren Nitrat umzuwandeln.

Nitrat bekommt man dann, durch Pflanzen oder Wasserwechsel mit nitratarmen Wasser aus den Teich.

Die Feinteile die wie von dir beschrieben die Schwämme schnell verschmutzen lassen,
sollten also durch eine bessere Vorfilterung (mechanischen Filter) entfernt werden.


----------



## jrewing4 (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo jochen,
die Vorfilterung geschieht über ein Sreenexsieb mit Maschenweite 200 oder 300 µ. Standzeit max. 48 Std. 
Normalerweise solen die Bakterien das was an den Schwämmen hängt, umwandeln, abbauen, oder wie man es grad nennen will. Aber da die Schwammoberfläche zu klein ist, kommt mehr dazu, als abbgebaut wird. Standzeit der Schwämme: max. 7 Tage. 
Der Filter soll lt. OASE als Komplettsystem funktionieren, evt. noch mit einer UV - Lampe.
Tschüß
jrewing4


----------



## Annett (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hi.

Also bei uns hat der Biotec dieses Jahr halbwegs funktioniert.
Klar, das grobe Sieb war alle 3-4 Tage dicht und mußte abgekratzt/im Filter gespült werden um wieder ordentlich zu funktionieren. 
Das feine Sieb war alle 2 Tage komplett dicht und hätte 50m weit zum Wasseranschluß getragen werden müssen um wieder funktionstüchtig gemacht zu werden. 
(Die Zeit hat man einfach nicht, wenn man 5km entfernt wohnt und nur mal eben zur Kontrolle kurz vorbei fährt - auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.)
Die Schwämme verdrecken mit dem groben Sieb schneller... aber es ging. Zum Ende der Sommersaison mußten bald alle 14Tage die Schwämme ausgedrückt und das Dreckwasser abgelassen werden.
Da das ausschließlich mit Teichwasser (dieses Jahr dank Regen ausreichend vorhanden) geschah, werden die Bakis es gut weggesteckt haben.

Bei uns steht die Pumpe aus mehreren Gründen nicht am Teichboden, sodass sie nicht den ganzen Schlick da unten ansaugt.
Damit wäre der Filter sicherlich hoffnungslos überfordert.
Man kann das Screenex nicht mit einem richtigen Spaltsieb vergleichen! Ein richtiges reinigt sich fast selbstständig und die geringe Maschenweite bereitet dadurch nicht solche Probleme.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Angaben von O..e einfach überzogen. Es sei denn, man filtert einen nagelneuen Teich, in den keine Blätter und auch sonst nichts fallen kann. Für Koiteiche sind sie mit der Volumenangabe zu 90% ungeeignet, weil einfach zuviel Schmutz im Biobereich ankommt.

Wenn Du wirklich glücklich werden möchtest - bau Dir selbst einen Filter und verscherble den 18er bei ebay. 
Klar, muss man dann noch was drauf legen... aber mit dem Filtervolumen kann es bei 26m³ m.M.n. nix werden. So rein von der Vorstellung her.
Die Filter sind einfach zu klein, obwohl viele Baumarktkisten noch kleiner sind. Aber die würden bei der Teichgröße auch noch schlechter funktionieren. 
Oder Du baust, wie Jochen, ein richtiges Spaltsieb vor den Filter.


----------



## Redlisch (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hiho,
wie wäre es die Screenmatic nachzurüsten ?

Mit meinem Biotec 36 Screenmatic bin ich bis jetzt ganz zufrieden.
Ich habe ihn nur zur Ausserbetriebnahme sauber machen müssen, allerding muss das Wasser bei mir erst durch den Filterteich bevor es in den Filter geht.
Ich habe aber auch keine Kois und Pumpe nur 10m³/h durch den Filter.

Axel


----------



## jrewing4 (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo Axel, 
wenn ich das mit der Screenmatic richtig verstehe, sorgt die nur dafür, das das Sieb von alleine gereinigt wird. Das dann trotzdem alle 7 Tage der Filter zu ist, daran wird sich nichts ändern.
Tschüß 
Steffen


----------



## Bombusterestris (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo,
habe seit April einen 36er Screenmatik.Das Ding funktioniert einwandfrei!!!
Alle Bastelversuche mit Japanmatten, Filterbürsten etc.haben zwar zu klarem Wasser geführt, aber die Nitritwerte waren absolut besch....Der 36iger hat zwar 6 Wochen gebraucht, aber seit dieser Zeit war das Nitrit mit den handelsüblichen Chemiekalien nicht nachweisbar. Bedingung ist natürlich
eine Schwerkraftanlage und entsprechende Vorfilterung ( Bürsten,Vortex,Sifi etc.oder besser eine Kombination ).Danach erst darf die Pumpenkammer stehen!!!!Die Pumpe im Teich häckselt allen Unrat so klein,dass der Filter
schnell überfordert ist.
Absolute Spitze sind die Pumpen von Oase. Meine laufen seit 2000 ohne Beanstandung Sommer wie Winter das ganze Jahr durch.Die Fish-Pond Pro hat gerade mal ein Jahr geschafft (hat aber nur 125€ gekostet)
Klar sind die Produkte von Oase viel zu teuer!!!!

Viele Grüße und
ein Gesundes Neues Jahr

Stefan


----------



## Redlisch (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				jrewing4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> wenn ich das mit der Screenmatic richtig verstehe, sorgt die nur dafür, das das Sieb von alleine gereinigt wird. Das dann trotzdem alle 7 Tage der Filter zu ist, daran wird sich nichts ändern.
> Tschüß
> Steffen



Also bei mir klappt das ganz gut, der großteil sehr feinen Partikel setzt sich schon im FT ab (dafür ist er ja da), das Siebband im Filter holt nun noch die gröberen Raus. Alle 4 Wochen musste ich mal die Auffangwanne leermachen, den Filter habe ich nur zur Winterruhe gereinigt.



			
				Bombusterestris schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pumpe im Teich häckselt allen Unrat so klein,dass der Filter schnell überfordert ist.



Ups ... Ich habe mal den Ansaugfilter (8mm Lochweite) von meiner Pumpenansaugung abgemacht, da lag dann alles (Blätter, Kleinsttiere etc) unbeschädigt auf den Screenmaticband. Alles was angesaugt wurde kam so auch wieder an (zu meinem Leidwesen, da einige Blätter in der Wasserstrahlregulierung des BT 36 stecken blieben)

Axel


----------



## jrewing4 (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				Bombusterestris schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe seit April einen 36er Screenmatik.Das Ding funktioniert einwandfrei!!!
> Alle Bastelversuche mit Japanmatten, Filterbürsten etc.haben zwar zu klarem Wasser geführt, aber die Nitritwerte waren absolut besch....Der 36iger hat zwar 6 Wochen gebraucht, aber seit dieser Zeit war das Nitrit mit den handelsüblichen Chemiekalien nicht nachweisbar. Bedingung ist natürlich
> eine Schwerkraftanlage und entsprechende Vorfilterung ( Bürsten,Vortex,Sifi etc.oder besser eine Kombination ).Danach erst darf die Pumpenkammer stehen!!!!Die Pumpe im Teich häckselt allen Unrat so klein,dass der Filter
> schnell überfordert ist.



Hallo Stefan,
erstmal ein gutes Neues. Ich gehe davon aus, das Du das frühstens Morgen liest.
Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, das der Filter einwandfrei läuft. Der Filter soll eigentlich als einziges System funktionieren. Wenn Du zusätzliche Vorfilter dazubaust, ist das genauso, wie wenn der Autohändler sagt, das 50 PS Auto läuft 250 km/h, man muss ihn nur von einem Ferrari ziehen lassen.
Lt. OASE soll er für 70 qm mit Fischbesatz ausreichend sein.

Sorry, ich habe Dir hoffentlich nicht gleich das neue Jahr vermiest.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Bombusterestris (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Na hallo,
ich habs heute noch gelesen! Wußte ja, Oase...ach ja!!!???? Aber habt Ihr nicht auch Sifis, Vortex etc. vor Euren Filtern??????????????? Auch vor den selbstgebastelten Patronenfiltern!!!!( Mensch Leute, ich habe meine letzten 3 Groschen für den 36iger ausgegeben, macht mir doch bitte nicht mein Erfolgserlebnis zur Sau) 
Vielen Dank für die Neujahrsgrüße,
geht voll zurück!!
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## jrewing4 (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo Stefan,
der OASE 18 soll ja als Einzelgerät laufen. Er hat ja praktisch seinen Vorfilter als Screenexsieb eingebaut.
Für den Patronenfilter habe ich ein 200 µ VA Gewebe als Vorfilter im Sommer eingebaut. Standzeit: 8 - 12 Std. Dann war soviel Dreck drauf, das er langsam über den Rand des Gewebes geschwemmt wurde. Zuerst hatte ich ja gehofft, das die beiden Filter auch ohne zusätzlichen Vorfilter ausreichen.

Aber was soll´s, wenn Dein Filter funktioniert sei zufrieden und mach Dir jetzt kein Kopfweh.
Dann wünsche ich Dir, Deiner Familie und den Fischli einen guten Rutsch.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## A6er (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Also bei uns im Gartencenter gibt es gerade 20% auf alles.
Überlege mir, ob ich mir den Screenmatic 18 zulegen soll. Dieser kostet dann "nur noch" EUR 559,20.
Mein Teich hat 10000 Liter und es sollen als absolute Obergrenze mal 5-6 Koi drin schwimmen.
Meint Ihr, das könnte was werden?
Selbst bauen möchte ich nicht und ansonsten habe ich leider noch keine Alternative zum Oase gesichtet (Für meine "bescheidenen" Verhältnisse).


----------



## Redlisch (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Meint Ihr, das könnte was werden?
> Selbst bauen möchte ich nicht und ansonsten habe ich leider noch keine Alternative zum Oase gesichtet (Für meine "bescheidenen" Verhältnisse).



Hiho, 
Da wirst du jetzt wieder viele ja/nein Stimmen hören ...

Also mein 36er läuft und ich habe glasklares Wasser. Ich denke es kommt sehr darauf an wie du den Teich angelegt hast. Bei manchen funktioniert er Gut, andere sind überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Du wirst es wohl selber ausprobieren müssen.

Axel


----------



## jochen (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo Rüdiger,

Wenn er bei deinen Besatz und Volumen nicht funktionieren sollte,

wann dann... 

Ich kenne wie schon geschrieben den Filter nur vom lesen,
der Knackpunkt scheint dieses Screenex (integrierter Vorfilter) zu sein.

Die O.se Filter sind nach meinen Erfahrungen für Teichfreunde die nicht unbedingt basteln möchten nicht so schlecht wie sie oft gemacht werden,
man sollte aber vorher unbedingt ein Spaltsieb oä.als Vorfilter einbauen, da gibts ja genügend zu kaufen.

Zum Preis brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, der ist und bleibt happig.

Wenn du gerne O.se verwenden möchtest, würde ich persönlich einen Biotec 18 samt passender Pumpe nehmen,
und davor ein Spaltsieb setzen.

Natürlich funzen Eigenbaufilter wenn man sie denn richtig baut wesentlich effektiver, und sind vor allen kostengünstiger,

für Teichianer die entweder keinen Bock, Zeit oder zwei Linke haben jedenfalls eine Alternative die bei angepassten Besatz funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Redlisch (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne wie schon geschrieben den Filter nur vom lesen,
> der Knackpunkt scheint dieses Screenex (integrierter Vorfilter) zu sein.


Nur mal so als Anmerkung: Screenex und Screenmatic sind 2 paar Schuhe !

Screenmatic ist ein Fliesband welches sich alle 30min zwecks Reinigung in Bewegung setzt.
Schaust du hier

Axel


----------



## jochen (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hi Axel,

besten Dank für die Info,

genau das Teil meine ich,

das sitzt doch kompakt im Filter, oder liege ich da schon wieder falsch?

Meine Meinung ist es halt besser man hat einen sepperaten Vorfilter zum eigentlichen Bioteil.

Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Redlisch (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo Jochen,
Das Band sitzt oben im Filter, der abgestreifte Schmutz landen auch oberhalb des Wasserspiegels in einer Wanne.
Im Prinzip ist die Einheit als separat zu betrachten, sie sitzt aber im selben Behältnis.
Es ist also kein Unterschied zu getrennten Systemen, es benötigt so aber weniger Platz.

Ist genauso als wenn du dein Sieb über deinen eigentlichen Filter baust.


Axel


----------



## A6er (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> Das Band sitzt oben im Filter, der abgestreifte Schmutz landen auch oberhalb des Wasserspiegels in einer Wanne.
> Im Prinzip ist die Einheit als separat zu betrachten, sie sitzt aber im selben Behältnis.
> Es ist also kein Unterschied zu getrennten Systemen, es benötigt so aber weniger Platz.
> ...



Na das hört sich doch gar nicht soooo schlecht an!
Wie gesagt, max. 6 Koi sollte er doch irgendwie schaffen.
Ich probiere ihn mal aus bzw. werde zuschlagen


----------



## jochen (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hi,



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich probiere ihn mal aus bzw. werde zuschlagen



Dann mach das mal, und stelle im Sommer deine Erfahrungen hier ein,
ich wünsche dir das alles klappt.
Aber bitte nicht mit den Koi übertreiben, bei Überbesatz kommt der Filter sicherlich an seine Grenzen.

@ Axel,

wie sieht es mit dem Band aus, läuft das zuverlässig, oder "zwickt" es schon mal?


----------



## Redlisch (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Axel,
> 
> wie sieht es mit dem Band aus, läuft das zuverlässig, oder "zwickt" es schon mal?



Nein keine Probleme bisher. 
Die Abstreiflippe (Kunststoff) könnte besser sein, da werde ich mal eine Bürste oder eine aus Gummi dran machen.
Nach der Lippe ist aber zusätzlich noch eine Bürste (Original) angebracht.

Axel


----------



## A6er (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,
werde ich machen  
Ist aber noch sooooooooooo lange bis zum Sommer 

Überbesetzen werde ich nicht.
Habe seit Jahren div. Aquarien und weiss genau was Zurückhaltung auf dem Gebiet bedeutet


----------



## jrewing4 (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo Rüdiger,
als "total überzeugter Fan" von OASE (grins) würde ich sagen, mit den 10.000 Ltr. und den paar Koi wird er klarkommen. 
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## A6er (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*



			
				jrewing4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> als "total überzeugter Fan" von OASE (grins) würde ich sagen, mit den 10.000 Ltr. und den paar Koi wird er klarkommen.
> Tschüß
> Steffen



Danke Steffen!
Hoffe auch, dass es klappt


----------



## newman71 (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo zusammen! 
Ist das Thema Biotec 18 schon abgeschlossen? 
Auch ich habe das leidige, wie anfangs beschriebene Problem.
Meine 16.000er Pumpe fördert das Teichwasser ins "Solarium" und von dort in den Biotec. Der Ablauf geht wieder in den Teich.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit blühen die Filterschwämme richtig auf (vor lauter Algen), obwohls da drin ja eigentlich dunkel ist.
Und dann: Standzeiten von 48 h?? Sobald ich die Pumpe einschalte, kommt innerhalb von 1 min das Wasser zurück in den Teich. Dauerwasserstand im Biotec ist maximal 15 cm. 
Von daher weiss ich nicht so recht, ob ich hier was falsch mache, oder ob auf den Herstellerseiten Märchen erzählt werden:crazy 

Von daher würde ich mich über Tipps, Reaktionen u.a. recht herzlich freuen.:beeten 

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Redlisch (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hiho,
jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt...

Der Biotec 18 ist doch Baugleich mit dem Biotec 36, nur kleiner und die Hälfte an Schwämmen oder ?

Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt. Der Auslauf aus der Auslaufkammer legt doch schonmal den min. Wasserstand in der Filterkammer fest, tiefer kann der Wasserstand garnicht fallen.
Verschmutzen mit der Zeit die Filterschwämme, so steigt das Wasser in der Filterkammer langsam an, bis es über die Trennwand zur Auslaufkammer "Notüberlauf" kommt.

Axel


----------



## newman71 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Grüß Dich!
Bei meinem Biotec 18 sieht das anders aus. Der Ablauf liegt bei mir auf der Einlaufseite in Bodennähe. Dadurch wird der Filter nur max 30 cm befüllt. (Rückstau durch den geringeren Rohrdurchmesser am ABlauf).
Am WE hat mein Screenmaticmotor auch noch seinen Geist aufgegeben. 

Ich weiß nicht ... ich weiß nicht .... ich weiß nicht.

Uwe


----------



## newman71 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

und was ich noch vergessen habe:

Trotz des Screenmatic flüchten sich regelmäßig "Algenbatzen" in die Zwischenräume der Filterschwämme. ...und dieses Zeugs da wieder raus zu bekommen ist nicht unbedingt die schönste Arbeit, die man sich vorstellen kann.
Also irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass irgendwas falsch eingestellt ist (soviel gibts aber nicht zu verstellen) oder irgendwas von Haus aus nicht so funktioniert, wie es sollte. Hoffe auf Euere Tipps.

Uwe:beeten


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 18*

Hallo Uwe,

da fallen mir spontan nur 3 Möglichkeiten an:

1. Auswurfweite des Wassers zu lang eingestellt, sollte im ersten drittel auftreffen.

2. Abstreiflippe ist zu weit vom Band.

3. Abstreifbürste zu stark verschmutzt.

Bei 2+3 würde der Dreck am Band hängenbleiben und nach der Bürste vom Wasser in die Filterkammer gespült werden.
Wasserstand bis 5mm unter Schwammoberkannte (40cm).

Axel


----------

